# Finding a ROPS for a Ford 1910



## Fourbrads (Dec 13, 2019)

Greetings all,

New member with a new-to-me Ford 1910 tractor that is pretty bare bones. No loader, no box blade. Just a very tired brush hog. It looks to have been well maintained though, which is most important.

We have some fair hills on the property and I'd like to invest in a rollover protection system for the tractor, especially since my teenage son will eventually be using the tractor. Being new to tractors, I'm finding very little information out there about either stock or aftermarket options. But I'm probably looking in the wrong places.

Did the compact Fords come with an ROPS in the mid-80s? If not, is there another brand that might fit?

Appreciate any help.

v/r,

Jim


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Fourbrads.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/9/3/5931-ford-1910-photos.html

Seems they did come with a ROPS.
Try your luck with a tractor salvage yard, perhaps.


----------



## Fourbrads (Dec 13, 2019)

Funny. I must have looked at that picture from the tractordata site a hundred times and never saw the ROPS...

Thanks for the reply. Any leads on tractor salvage yards in or around Virginia?

Best,

Jim


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Long Lane Tractor, Elizabethtown, PA. 
Midsouth Tractor Salvage, Decatur?, Alabama.


----------



## Fourbrads (Dec 13, 2019)

Thanks.


----------

